# Sci-Fi



## Adam1979 (Feb 21, 2005)

My favorite sci-fi authors:

Frank Herbert
Robert Heinlein
Issac Asimov

If you like sci-fi and have not read the works of these authors I would highly recommend them.


----------



## crzywriter (Feb 22, 2005)

Peter F Hamilton

~Crzy


----------



## Rion (Mar 23, 2005)

Timothy Zahn 
Aaron Allston

(can you tell I'm a Star Wars fan?)


----------



## Bhauger (Mar 24, 2005)

Frank Herbert.


----------



## Crab (Mar 28, 2005)

For the first time science fiction has really interested me. I took an Apocaplyptic Science fiction class at school. We've had to read some great storys by Harlem Ellison, Arthur C Clarke, H.G Wells, Issac Asimov, Philip K Dick, Kurt Vonnegut Jr. All of which I've really enjoyed reading.


----------



## pgoroncy (Mar 28, 2005)

My favorite: Arthur C Clarke


----------



## Hodge (Mar 28, 2005)

Hmm...

Orson Scott Card
Kurt Vonnegut
Frank Herbert
Frederik Pohl
Michael Crichton


----------



## Pengwynn11 (Mar 29, 2005)

It's interesting Vonnegut finds himself listed with science fiction authors.  I took a course on him in college and read everything from Breakfast of Champions to Slaughter-House Five.  My impression of his was more of a dark humorist than a sci-fi writer, but I can definitely see where one would label him in such a way.  

Anywho, right now I'm reading To Your Scattered Bodies Go by Philip José Farmer...it's part of the "Riverworld Saga" that's four books long, but it's worth the read.  If you liked the story behind "Matrix" and like history, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Yx (Apr 13, 2005)

Philip K. Dick

particularly:
Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
A Scanner Darkly
Valis (I would recommend starting with one of the other two though)

Intelligent, darkly humorous, obsessive, chaotic, paranoid, passionate, mentally sick.


----------



## PaPa (Apr 13, 2005)

Adam1979 said:
			
		

> My favorite sci-fi authors:
> 
> Frank Herbert
> Robert Heinlein
> ...



My problem with Herbert is that he only wrote one good book.
My problem with Heinlein is that he was a bit of an unreformed Nazi.
Asimov was cool, though.


----------



## osiris (Apr 13, 2005)

Asimov was indeed cool. Hamilton has great ideas, I only wish he could get them across in less than 3000 pages...

My personal favorite: the Hyperion quartet (Hyperion, The fall of Hyperion, Endymion and Rise of Endymion) by Dan Simmons. Just excellent (steer clear of his other work though).


----------



## Gruush (Apr 13, 2005)

I just read Octavia Butlers "Parable of the Talents". Whoa, powerful stuff. I highly recommend it.

Connie Willis' "The Domesday Book" is awesome as well.

Just read William Gibson's most recent work (I think, but I'll be darned if I can remember the title), which was thought-provoking as well.

And Neal Stephenson is really cool if you can keep up with him.


----------



## northerain (Apr 14, 2005)

P.K Dick is a god in the field. Other than that, the classics are always a good read, although a little stale for my tastes. Solid stuff though.
Oh and Gibson of course.


----------



## Pawn (Apr 14, 2005)

Read 'Do Androids Dream of Electronic Sheep?' recently. It kicked my ass.


----------



## northerain (Apr 14, 2005)

That is excellent Mr. (S)pawn. I would also recommend  ''The man in the high castle'' which is also excellent. Somewhat interesting alternative universe.


----------



## Banana_Brother (Apr 14, 2005)

"The War Of The Worlds" by H.G. Wells

Great book, freaky movie coming out.


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 15, 2005)

Larry Niven. "Ringworld" in particular is brilliant.

Also check out the "Hyperion" series by Dan Simmons. Also brilliant.


----------



## Manx (Apr 15, 2005)

Michael Marshall Smith

Theodore Sturgeon

Jeff Noon (very modern sci-fi)

For a load of good sci-fi reads take a look at the science-fiction masterworks collection.


----------



## JBarnz (Jun 11, 2005)

I strongly suggest any of the star wars authors. and i believe D.J. MacHale, the Pendragon series would be considered Sci-Fi.


----------



## journyman161 (Jun 11, 2005)

Larry Niven - His 'known universe' stories changed the genre; even asimov took note & wrote the books to link Elijah Baley's world to that of Foundation

Frank Herbert wrote a number of very good books; Dune just happened to be the one made famous. Check out The Dosadi Experiment

David Brin with his worlds where Dolphin get to go with us to the stars

Greg Bear with Eon, Eternity, Forge of God, Anvil of Stars - just incredible stories out there at the limits of both science & imagination.

John Brunner springs to mind for the best book of aliens I've seen, Crucible of Time - no humans in this world history

Jack L Chalker for introducing me to Nathan Brazil in the Well World saga.

Phillip Hose Farmer for bringing together everyone who ever lived & laying them out along the banks in Riverworld series.

Ahh, so many...


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm a bit more into the newer writers of sci-fi.

Robert A. Heinlein - JOB: A Comedy of Justice

David Weber - Empire from the Ashes - Mutineer's Moon

John Ringo - Cally's War

Keith Laumer - Bolo! _Bunch of sentient war tanks blowing stuff up._

Andre Norton - Star Soldiers

Lois McMaster Bujold - Vor's Game

Larry Niven - Footfall


----------

